# SC duration



## Okch86 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi All

I am going to do a small project for couple of months in private oil company in Abu Dhabi and so I need a security clearance.

I am working and hired by another company so my question how long it should take especially I won't be hired there I mean it is not a vacancy I applied for


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Your question is still unclear to me, are you coming to do this project on a visit visa in UAE or you are already working here and you are this project for another company?


----------



## Okch86 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi khaled

Thanks for your reply the first option visit visa

Best Regards


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Okch86 said:


> Hi khaled
> 
> Thanks for your reply the first option visit visa
> 
> Best Regards


Hi,
I can't see how you will be able to get security clearance - unless you are sponsored by a UAE company and in their work visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Okch86 (Dec 1, 2016)

Dear all

Yes I am hired by this another uae company which provide consultant services to other clients one of them is petrol one.

But what I have now is a visit visa they will proceed with residency after couple of months

So does it make sense


Best Regards


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Okch86 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Yes I am hired by this another uae company which provide consultant services to other clients one of them is petrol one.
> 
> ...


Not really!

You can't work on a visit visa


----------

